# Is your firewood in a secure location?



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

What if the collapse happens in the fall or the winter? Do you have your firewood in a secure location? Like a locked, attached garage? Or even in your basement? Otherwise when it hits the fan you could have your neighbors stealing your firewood. 

Kerosene heaters have some advantages. You could have enough kerosene to last an entire winter in a few 55 gallon barrels in your garage. A 55 gallon barrel is about 2 feet in diameter. You could have 6 of them in an area 4' by 6'. Based on the number of BTU's wood takes up 6 to 7 times as much space.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its where I can see it.that might keep the neighbors out, they know I'm nuts.passers by...Well, I'm sure somebody can figure out what a head on a stake means.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

Was thinking about this a few times. I remember in the book 'lights out', they brought their wood into the garage. I would think that with scavengers that would be a necessity. -k


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Set some bait out close to where it can be gotten easily.
Before you do that........
Drill a hole in the ends of it the size of shotgun shell primers. Insert primers well into the wood and cover with a dob of mud. Then wait for the night sky to light up....theres yer thief.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Magus said:


> Its where I can see it.that might keep the neighbors out, they know I'm nuts.passers by...Well, I'm sure somebody can figure out what a head on a stake means.


I'm nuts, my neighbors are nuts. We have an understanding. I don't touch their [email protected] and they leave mine alone. We watch each others stuff incase the normal people get sticky fingers.

Dude I got wood everywhere. Not like you can stuff a couple cord in your pocket like a snickers bar... Takes a little time to make off with some wood. Plus get over the fence, get past my idiot dog, swim the moat, and sneak past the alligator.

If someone were dumb enough to come here and try to steal something in a SHTF world, would pry piss me off enough to pull out the .45-70 and make a mess out of them. (see threads on looting and escaped prisoners)

Wood grows outta the ground. Go get yer own!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Set up the game cam facing the wood shed. After identifying the perp, keep an eye on them. And like chris88 said, they will need to get by the dogs, all 7 of them.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

This thread made me laugh. One time a few years back I stacked my wood along the driveway where it passed my house. Part of the stack was right in front of my dining room windows, and that would be the far end of the stack would be used last. Anyway, around thanksgiving we were getting some very cold nights & the stove was running every day. Then one morning as I was having my coffee I take notice that my stack outside the windows was changing shape. Every morning there were a few sticks missing. My adult kids said I was nuts & paranoid. Well just because you're paranoid doesn't mean someone isn't messing with ya. After about a week of this I get up to find several sticks in the middle of the driveway. Someone was actually walking in & stealing an armload of wood every night. Just enough to fire the stove that night. Who the heck walks back a long lane to steal a half dozen sticks of wood? The stuff grows on trees around here. Just step into the woods & pick some up. Anyway, I put on a little act for the kid that I hire sometimes to help me around the place & the word was out that the crazy old coot down the road was pi$$ed and he has a gun & a backhoe and knows how to use them both. lol


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*back in 1993*



TopTop said:


> This thread made me laugh. One time a few years back I stacked my wood along the driveway where it passed my house. Part of the stack was right in front of my dining room windows, and that would be the far end of the stack would be used last. Anyway, around thanksgiving we were getting some very cold nights & the stove was running every day. Then one morning as I was having my coffee I take notice that my stack outside the windows was changing shape. Every morning there were a few sticks missing. My adult kids said I was nuts & paranoid. Well just because you're paranoid doesn't mean someone isn't messing with ya. After about a week of this I get up to find several sticks in the middle of the driveway. Someone was actually walking in & stealing an armload of wood every night. Just enough to fire the stove that night. Who the heck walks back a long lane to steal a half dozen sticks of wood? The stuff grows on trees around here. Just step into the woods & pick some up. Anyway, I put on a little act for the kid that I hire sometimes to help me around the place & the word was out that the crazy old coot down the road was pi$$ed and he has a gun & a backhoe and knows how to use them both. lol


I was a deputy Sheriff. in 1993 and we had a residence in a house in a rural location next to a trailer park. It was occupied by an older couple who were being frequently victumized by teens from the park next to them. We would get a call and have to take a report where an unknown intruder stole gasoline or vandalized property. we would investigate but the people in the park next door would make no effort to control their kids. This is how we solved the problem. On the next call from the old man in the house , I got out of the cruiser and fired two shots from my shotgun in the air in the back yard of the residence. I then helped the owner with his story by placeing some crime scene tape in the area around his tool shed. I went to two key residences in the trailer park where suspected vandals lived and questioned the parents as to the whereabouts of their children, explaining that the old man in the house had shot a vandal treaspassing on his property and we were trying to locate the victum who left blood on the scene. Word spread through the trailer park like wild fire and we never got another call to the old man's residence.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

my 'logs' are glycerin impregnated sawdust compressed at 200 tons total pressure (about 31,000 psi) good luck with the fumes if you burn it improperly...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My wood is in a big pile in my yard on the back side of the house. It's about 20 yards straight from my bedroom window and we're light sleeers. The pile is about 100 yards off the road.


----------

